# Lockdown



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Slightly off topic but I was due to fly into Larnaca today.

I received a mail from the hotel saying that because of new measures being introduced from the 15th that they would be closing.

So I have not travelled. I have seen a post saying that if you come into the country today 14/03 you have to self isolate for 14 days so again not worth it as it was a seven day trip.

Can you give me any info on where to look for these announcements. I am following it on the GOV.uk site but would like to read something published in Cyprus. What sites do you use for local announcements etc?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Cyprus is basically in lock down with all ports of entry closed except for those registered to legally reside here.
https://in-cyprus.com/coronavirus-new-measures-announced-include-restrictions-on-entry/


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Current situation even worse, absolutely anyone coming in at the airport will be isolated in a government run institution for 2 weeks and has to have a certificate from a doctor of origin saying you are virus free, this takes affect until end of April.
I had a flight booked from Moldova on the 27th March to return home, wizzair, got cancelled so I booked on April 3rd, two days later got cancelled (of course money will be refunded) so finally have booked a flight on 4th May, see how that goes cross fingers !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems the whole world is in lockdown apart from the UK where that idiot Bojo refuses to close schools.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

All Expats living in Cyprus will be well aware of the current restrictions which were imposed last night, but for the benefit of those members now living elsewhere, I though that I would update you with what’s happening here. I suspect that the UK will introduce something similar at some stage soon.

A curfew was imposed with effect from 6pm last night until 13 April. Anyone who wishes to leave their accommodation MUST only leave for one of the following reasons:

1 Visit doctor/pharmacy
2 Go to a shop for basics
3 Go to bank (provided cannot be done online)
4 Go to a government or other public service office for absolutely essential reasons
5 Help someone who is not a position to look after themselves
6 Exercise or walk the dog in vicinity of house and not more than two people
7 Go to a christening, funeral or wedding provided not more than 10 people
8 Other reasons which may be justified under the decrees (this the ministers said were the exception to the exception)

Before leaving, they must either fill out either a self certification form which must show Name, Address, ID/Passport No, Time leaving home, , Reason (1-8 above), Signature and Date. Although they should also be able to do this by text, that system has crashed. Documentation and ID/Passport must be carried whilst outdoors and the time limit is 3 hours from the time of leaving home as declared on the form.

Failure to produce the correct documentation when requested by the police, will result in a fine. Last night alone, 35 people were booked by the police for non-compliance, despite a commitment to lenience for the first 48 hours.

The good news is that we seem to have good compliance here, virtually no shortages in the shops and a good community network to help those that can’t help themselves or are in high risk categories.

Stay safe everyone, and Best Wishes!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Take care everyone - looks like it might be a good while longer beforervwe can come over for another viewing trip 

Jim


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Whom ever started this has a lot to answer for.

A young girl aged just 19 has died today in England or at least they have started to report it today. No underlying health conditions either.

No one and I mean No one can take this lightly. The amount of people back here still walking round, working in close proximity is just plain stupid. The pictures of packed tube trains on the underground is frightening.

Even Prince Charles now has it.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You can see the Government's Guidelines for Citizens wishing to leave their residence with details of SMS and forms to download and print at https://covid19.cy/index_en.html

Stay safe


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that idiot Bojo has got it as well as the health secretary.

Its hardly surprising when while he was telling people how important social distancing is he was out and about shoulder to shoulder with all sorts of people.
He was actually boasting a few days ago that he was still shaking hands with people who had tested positive.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Now that idiot Bojo has got it as well as the health secretary.


You should be grateful UK hasn't got the American idiot with the Bobby Charlton hair do - Donald Trump!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

TBH Nigel I am not that sure there's much of a difference......


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know if this is of interest to any of you but it's a live tracker of cases worldwide. of course it is not 100% accurate because not everyone is testing etc the same. It's only confirmed cases.

https://ncov2019.live/data?fbclid=IwAR0sO_kFsJIeBGIt6Dc-PHHmHx2dQiO3aSXn__N27U-k6WHmFW3boTSoaE4


----------



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

Veronica said:


> Now that idiot Bojo has got it as well as the health secretary.
> 
> Its hardly surprising when while he was telling people how important social distancing is he was out and about shoulder to shoulder with all sorts of people.
> He was actually boasting a few days ago that he was still shaking hands with people who had tested positive.


Such an idiot that his popularity is above his predecessors and his governments popularity, as well as the Chancellors, has risen dramatically.

That idiot you mean?

https://order-order.com/2020/03/28/tories-hit-54-new-poll/


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I do mean that idiot who was out shaking hands with people who he knew were positive for Covid19. What a surprise that he now has it and other members of parliament who he has interacted with have it.


----------



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

Veronica said:


> Yes I do mean that idiot who was* out shaking hands with people who he knew were positive for Covid19*. What a surprise that he now has it and other members of parliament who he has interacted with have it.


Any evidence for that as all I can find is unattributable comments and speculation on Left _leaning_ MSM

Quite a few MSM sites comment on him getting it and those around him who are also experiencing symptoms and have self isolated but they don't comment or speculate on how he caught it, and lets be honest here, no-one else could really pinpoint it either.

Sky reported that inside No 10 there has been no isolation in what is effectively a working environment so he could easily have caught it inside his office, doing his job.

Throughout my life what he's done and said and is still doing (as The UK Prime Minister) is referred to as Leadership and his poll ratings show a large majority of the UK think so too. As UK PM he is not in a position to hide away, needs to be seen and heard and has loads to do for the good of the country, that he didn't flinch from doing his duty was a good thing, not something to be berated, belittled and castigated over.

Not nice to use personally held political or personal views on someone, whether they are or aren't in high office, to vent your spleen over something as nasty as Covid 19.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw news reports of him shoulder to shoulder and shaking hands with people at a time when he was telling everyone that social distancing is important. 
You are obviously just in an argumentative mood and I am, not going to pursue this any further with you. 

Suffice to say that everyone should be doing their best to halt the spread of this virus and to support those who are on the frontline, putting their own health at risk to deal with it.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree with both, while I think he has done a good job since taking office, he has let it slip so far as social distancing is concerned. You have the podiums not being very far apart which was an obvious mistake but the one that sticks in my mind is him leaving the commons that time where he and a bunch of others stop to speak to the speaker and they're all huddled together.

Not the most intelligent thing to do when you are preaching social distancing.

In some ways him going down with it just shows for the doubters that it does not discriminate as to who it will infect which I am sure prince Charles can also vouch for.


Both arguments aside. I hope himself, Matt Hancock and the medical officer all make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

Veronica;15072138[B said:


> ]Yes I do mean that idiot who was out shaking hands with people who he knew were positive for Covid19[/B]. What a surprise that he now has it and other members of parliament who he has interacted with have it.


Still not produced any evidence of that or that he infected other MPs, particularly as several were self isolating well before he tested positive.

Shouldn't let facts get in the way of fake news or personal dislike/prejudice though eh:noidea:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mal197 said:


> Still not produced any evidence of that or that he infected other MPs, particularly as several were self isolating well before he tested positive.
> 
> Shouldn't let facts get in the way of fake news or personal dislike/prejudice though eh:noidea:


https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/boris-johnson-admitted-shaking-hands-21765751

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6C255DA78D3DA35F8A296C2&view=detail&FORM=VIRE

As for prejudice or personal dislike you have no idea what I actually think of Boris as a pm so you are jumping to conclusions. I was simply remarking on his handling of the current crisis not him as a person.

Ok so I said I wont engage with you on this anymore and you have caught me. But this is the last time. Lets stop bitching at each other (in fact I havn't attacked you despite you attacking me)


----------



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

Both Johnson & Trump were deniers of the virus and its potential impact, Trump called it a 'hoax' 3 weeks ago. Johnson tried to ignore the impact in desperation to cosy up to Trump for a possible (but very unlikely) quick trade deal with the US post Brexit. Now he's making ordinary people in the UK pay for his utter selfishness and 'business' priority mentality. Of course now both he and Trump have made massive u-turns, losing all credibility worldwide. Trump's actions have made the US very likely to be the worst hit nation by the virus with the UK a very close 2nd.


----------



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

orange1290 said:


> Both Johnson & Trump were deniers of the virus and its potential impact, Trump called it a 'hoax' 3 weeks ago. Johnson tried to ignore the impact in desperation to cosy up to Trump for a possible (but very unlikely) quick trade deal with the US post Brexit. Now he's making ordinary people in the UK pay for his utter selfishness and 'business' priority mentality. Of course now both he and Trump have made massive u-turns, losing all credibility worldwide. Trump's actions have made the US very likely to be the worst hit nation by the virus with the UK a very close 2nd.


What a load of absolute barking mad rubbish. If you really believe that you should seek help and quickly.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with disliking someone, particularly if they're in politics, but to spread rubbish like that deserves to be called out.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mal197 said:


> What a load of absolute barking mad rubbish. If you really believe that you should seek help and quickly.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with disliking someone, particularly if they're in politics, but to spread rubbish like that deserves to be called out.


....so what specifically in that post is actually "refuteable" then?


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

......funny thing is that I thought it was France that Boris's Dad was trying to move to.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mal197 said:


> What a load of absolute barking mad rubbish. If you really believe that you should seek help and quickly.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with disliking someone, particularly if they're in politics, but to spread rubbish like that deserves to be called out.


No one has actually said that they don't like Trump or Johnson but we are telling it as it is. 

if you don\t believe Trump called it a hoax watch this video. Like the Johnson one I shared it comes right out of his mouth

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...E4041948BB634782BFFEE4041948BB63&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Isn't it funny how when you put on proof that what you said is true suddenly no one is lambasting you


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

"Self Isolating"


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well folks that was an interesting debate, history will judge leaders no matter who they are, for the present, we are sadly seeing so many people losing there lives worldwide! Therefore it is only fitting that we take time to consider them, and the incredible work being done by doctors, nurses, carers etc, who are also paying the ultimate sacrifice. I sincerely wish that you all stay safe, including your loved ones. I am also self isolating, well I had no choice the cockroaches packed there bags and left me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STAY SAFE
Ray


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

How are things over there.

The amount of deaths here in England do seem to be going down although there is still a long way to go.

Are there any statements from the Cypriot government on any time scales with regards to relaxing lock down measures etc..?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Cyprus certainly seems to have taken the correct action in a timely manner. Consequently, the number of new cases reported daily is now in single figures (5 yesterday). 

The vast majority of Cypriots and Expats resident here have complied in full with the lockdown and have also strictly observed social distancing. There are, of course, a very small minority of people who have been caught and fined for transgressing the rules which most people understand are there for everyone’s benefit. All shops including the small kiosks here insist on customers sanitising their hands and wearing disposable gloves before entering the premises, and the police ensured that shops provided these facilities from a very early stage. Many here have also taken to wearing face masks and gloves at all times when out and about.

We may see the lockdown rules relaxed from 30 Apr next week with the ability to venture out 3 times a day (although the requests for authority may stay in place). Because we are an island, once the lockdown is relaxed, I suspect that the tight restrictions on people entering the country may take much longer to relax. The tourism and hospitality industries are not expected to fully recover before 2022. Other knock on effects are a 40% fall in exports and a possible hit on property and rental prices. On the bright side, some businesses during the lockdown have discovered the utility of up to date and user friendly websites and home delivery.

All’s well in Cyprus!

P.S. It’s been reported that Cyprus has the 3rd lowest birth rate in Europe. It’ll be interesting to see what happens in 8-10 months time.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I did have a villa booked for this year. Of course I realise that will not happen and fully accept it. I have now moved it to August 2021. Fingers crossed it's all over by then.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

There's an excellent page st up by the UNiversity of Cyprus with details of the COVID-19 situation


Click 'EN' top right of page to view the English version.

Regards


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

For those not living in Cyprus at present, here’s the Roadmap to normality. Phase 1 and 2 announced last night by the President. Phase 3 and 4 announced today by the Minister of Health.

*PHASE 1 (4-21 May)*

*Economy*

No restrictions on the construction sector and related businesses.
*Reopening of all retail shops except malls and department stores, subject to various rules regarding hygiene.
Reopening of farmers markets, open bazaars, again under conditions relating to hygiene.*
Reopening of tourist and travel offices.

*Public sector*

Full operation of public sector; return of all employees to work except for vulnerable groups as per the relevant list and those who have to look after children up to 15 years old. Both groups must carry out assignments given to them from home.
Courts to resume subject to instructions to be issued by the Supreme Court.

*Education*

Last year of secondary school (public and private) will go back to class on May 11. The Education Minister will make announcements for the other levels of education. Pending the full operation of schools, tele-schooling will continue.

*Public health*

Dental Services re-operate

*Personal fitness*

*Exercise (walking, swimming in the sea, cycling etc) allowed in open areas, paths and paths within parks, provided only two people each time. Underage children are not subject to this restriction.
Parks and children’s areas remain closed.*

*Freedoms*

*Citizens will be allowed three SMS a day for movement.
Curfew from 10 pm to 6 am.*

*Religion*

*Prayer at church and other places of worship allowed provided there are no more than 10 people at any one time.*

*Sport*

Opening of sport facilities for high performance athletes on May 4
Training of teams to be allowed from May 18.

*PHASE 2 (21 May-9 Jun)*

*All restrictions on movement to be lifted.
Freedom to use parks, play areas in open areas, squares, marinas, provided gatherings are not more than 10 people.
Catering establishments reopen only outside, based on strict protocols to be issued by the Labour Ministry.
Hairdressers, barbers and beauticians re-open.
Church-going and other forms of religious worship will be allowed given that all health protocols are followed as will be defined by the MoH. The same will apply for weddings, baptisms and funerals.*

*From 1 June*

*Access to and operation of organised beaches.*
Ports to come into full operation with the exception of disembarkation of passengers from cruise ships.
Reopening of libraries, museums, archaeological and historical sites.
Betting shops re-open.

*PHASE 3 (June 9 to July 13)*

*Malls/ department stores re-open.
Airports/ airlines open gradually and under conditions
Ports, service for cruise ships re-open
Catering indoors and outdoors allowed.
Hotels re-open.
Beaches open — (provided distances are adhered to)
Open air theatres and cinemas allowed.
Gyms open
Sports tournaments allowed (no fans)*
Summer programmes of private tertiary education.
Restart of economic activities will be on the basis of guidelines and protocols.

*PHASE 4 (from July 14)*

Theatres and indoor cinemas open
Festivals and concerts allowed.
Casinos open
Children’s play areas indoors and outdoors allowed.
Gyms open
Sports tournaments allowed (no fans)
Summer programmes of private tertiary education.
Restart of economic activities will be on the basis of guidelines and protocols.


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Movement forms*

Has anyone found the link to the Citizen's Movement Form B Please.
Been searching and can only find the old one.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I've tried to delete my reply but I can't find the delete button :-(


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mikensue26 said:


> Has anyone found the link to the Citizen's Movement Form B Please.
> Been searching and can only find the old one.


I haven’t yet seen an English version of the new Form B, but you should be fine using the old one. This link gives the new form in Greek and explains the minor adjustments to the categories.

https://in-cyprus.philenews.com/tweaks-to-8998-options-with-easing-of-restrictions/


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

And you can find an English translation of the Greek form at https://www.gmayor.com/Forum/DECLAR...5nRf7qhrXbCPttfBzE6VkEsdd0FJbs-rUNuGMDePNHcKk

If you can make any sense of note 2 at the bottom of the form, you can buy me a beer 

Cheers


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

nhowarth said:


> And you can find an English translation of the Greek form at https://www.gmayor.com/Forum/DECLAR...5nRf7qhrXbCPttfBzE6VkEsdd0FJbs-rUNuGMDePNHcKk
> 
> If you can make any sense of note 2 at the bottom of the form, you can buy me a beer
> 
> Cheers


:tea:

Eight remains any other reason which can be justified under the restrictive measures.

This category also includes divorced /separated parents so as to be in able to stay in touch with their children.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Labronia said:


> :tea:
> 
> Eight remains any other reason which can be justified under the restrictive measures.
> 
> This category also includes divorced /separated parents so as to be in able to stay in touch with their children.



So the beers are on you then.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nhowarth said:


> I've tried to delete my reply but I can't find the delete button :-(


Let me know which post and I will delete it for you Nigel. Members can only delete if no further posts have been made after theirs.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks Veronica

It's my post timed Yesterday, 03:52 PM with the text 'I've tried to delete my reply but I can't find the delete button :-('

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Labronia said:


> :Eight remains any other reason which can be justified under the restrictive measures.


I know what it's about, but what it actually means is another matter:

_"(2) In category 8 .. above, it is considered that, among other things, the movement of divorced parents or parents who are in a relationship, which is necessary for the smooth communication and contact of parents and children, falls."_

It's gibberish - and it doesn't state what the 'other things' area apart from 'the movement of divorced parents or parents'. Does it allow me to go hot air ballooning or is that one of the 'falls'? 

Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Update as at 11 May 20:

Out of a population of 1,200,000 people, the Republic of Cyprus has had a total of 901 cases of Covid19. That means that 0.0007% of the population have contracted the virus. Of these, sadly, there have been a grand total of 16 deaths. That means that of those who contracted the virus, 0.017% died.

Thanks to President Anastasiades and his government, the borders were closed very early on and we also went into a lockdown early, which clearly contained the problem from escalating. Whilst not wishing to gloss over the 16 deaths, this low figure is testament to the professionalism and care of the doctors and nurses here on this beautiful island. Thank you to them and the key workers who supplied the supermarkets where we saw no shortages of anything.

Μπράβο Κύπρος!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder how this will affect holidays to Cyprus, the UK will allow people in from abroad if that country has had a low covid 19 count without self isolation, but I wonder what will happen to holiday makers from the UK to Cyprus, as we have a high infection count, although going down, and sadly a very high death count, which is still going on. And any thoughts on how this will impact package holiday's?
On a lighter note, great to see David and Letitia are safe.
Cheers


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I moved my holiday rental to next year just to be safe. However I can if needs be change this years booked holiday from August to September and am sitting here hoping to get some kind of good news that Cyprus will be open to us Brits restriction free by September. If that is the case I am out there no matter what it costs


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> I wonder how this will affect holidays to Cyprus...I wonder what will happen to holiday makers from the UK to Cyprus...





aj2703 said:


> ...sitting here hoping to get some kind of good news that Cyprus will be open to us Brits restriction free by September. If that is the case I am out there no matter what it costs


This article from 2 days ago may answer some of your queries...

https://cyprus-mail.com/2020/05/19/...ady-to-reopen-doors-to-tourists-from-june-15/


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> This article from 2 days ago may answer some of your queries...
> 
> https://cyprus-mail.com/2020/05/19/...ady-to-reopen-doors-to-tourists-from-june-15/


Not really, it just says they will wait to Evaluate the UK. Does not give any idea unfortunately on when this might be.


----------

